# fishing 2/7



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I wIll be going out of Sherman tomorrow around 10- 11 am for sheepshead and mybe reds if the birds are working- Have room for several PM or call 850 857 1039 ed


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Wish I didn't have class, I would love to go. Good luck Ed


----------

